# Intake on a tuned Cruze?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Noise is about all you can expect w/o a tune. The car limits torque to 148 ft-lbs no matter what.

Also, some intakes WILL need a tune to read correctly across the MAF. Stick with a well known one developed for the car (K&N, MPFab, and there are a few others) if you don't want a CEL.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Noise is about all you can expect w/o a tune. The car limits torque to 148 ft-lbs no matter what.
> 
> Also, some intakes WILL need a tune to read correctly across the MAF. Stick with a well known one developed for the car (K&N, MPFab, and there are a few others) if you don't want a CEL.


How does it limit torque to 148 ft lbs when it's rated for up to 280?

On another note, I believe the only two companies that make an intake for the diesel Cruze are k&n and aem (technically the same company, but two different designs and filters). And the k&n can cause a cel for a lean condition every so often.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Wrong section, didn't read the heading on phone - my bad.


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

I asked Corbin about this at fleece... He said an intake was unnecessary, a drop in may help a little, but he didn't act like it was a big deal either way. 

Various others have condemned the short ram intake as the stock air box is basically a cai, while a short ram would make intake temps rise as they enter the turbo.

But noise, they will make some noise. 

I'm sure some of the others can give you a better insight. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Wrong section, didn't read the heading on phone - my bad.


:cussing::dazed002::blush:

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

We still wub u!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm guessing it doesn't do anything until you put the oversized turbo and injectors in :happy:


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

That's what I was thinking, no change without the bigger turbo on there.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

starspangled6.0 said:


> That's what I was thinking, no change without the bigger turbo on there.


If this wasn't my daily driver I'd probably go for it for shits and giggles


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Do it. $200 and it makes it a fun car to drive.


----------



## lsone (Jan 23, 2016)

magnusson said:


> Do it. $200 and it makes it a fun car to drive.


do what for 200$??


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

lsone said:


> do what for 200$??


The intakes are about 200 dollars. Yeah they won't add any power so most people call them a waste of money but if you're a car person and enjoy hearing the sounds of a turbo car, the intake is definitely worth the money. Just that sound of the turbo does make the car much more fun to drive.


----------



## 89stingray454 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've got the k&n intake on my full delete, fleece tuned CTD. It's a noticeable increase in noise, but as someone else mentioned, I feel that it makes it more fun to drive. At least two different passengers have said that they didn't care for the noise, while most others have liked it. It's made my commuting car more fun to drive. I say, go for it. Just my two cents. I noticed no change in power or fuel economy, but I only owned the car got a few weeks before installing in, so not a good judge of how it performed prior to installation regarding fuel economy.


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

I didn't want to start a new thread for a simple question, but could someone tell me what the purpose of this piece is?









Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

I ordered the KnN cai really just for the sound. Lol. 
Looks too I guess Was the first mod for my corvette too so why not lol


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Aaron/VA said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread for a simple question, but could someone tell me what the purpose of this piece is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's basically an intake muffler. It's only purpose is to remove any and all induction sound from the vehicle. If you take it off and look through it, it's actually pretty similar to an exhaust muffler.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Ptroxx said:


> I ordered the KnN cai really just for the sound. Lol.
> Looks too I guess Was the first mod for my corvette too so why not lol


That's the only reason I got it too and it doesn't disappoint in the sound department.


----------



## dclonch1 (Oct 1, 2018)

Indeed - I was a concerned when I first started it up after installing the K&N CAI. Thought I might have had a loose hose clamp or something. Everything was tight. Love the turbo sound now!


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

Old thread but I'm debating between the K&N intake and the AEM intake. Someone have a suggestion for which is better? How did you decide to go with one or the other? I'm wanting to hear the turbo more not get an increase in horsepower


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The AEM has a better filter, but overall they're probably the same, given K&N owns AEM now.

FWIW, I have the K&N intake on ours, albeit with an AMSOIL (dry) cone filter. I only went that route because that is what @Snipesy was selling, haha.


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> Old thread but I'm debating between the K&N intake and the AEM intake. Someone have a suggestion for which is better? How did you decide to go with one or the other? I'm wanting to hear the turbo more not get an increase in horsepower


If you are looking for an intake for the noise I originally ordered a Spectrum short ram, you absolutely hear the turbo! I went ahead and replaced it with ZZP’s CAI when they had their Black Friday sale. If you are looking for one I’ll give you it if you cover the cost of shipping. It was my first mod and I had it on for about 2-3 months.

Let me know!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cruzin2011 said:


> If you are looking for an intake for the noise I originally ordered a Spectrum short ram, you absolutely hear the turbo! I went ahead and replaced it with ZZP’s CAI when they had their Black Friday sale. If you are looking for one I’ll give you it if you cover the cost of shipping. It was my first mod and I had it on for about 2-3 months.
> 
> Let me know!


Remember...they have a Diesel.


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

MP81 said:


> Remember...they have a Diesel.


True, can’t say I’ve ever seen one but if he can verify fitment it’s his if he want it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The airbox is the same, but that's about it.


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

MP81 said:


> The airbox is the same, but that's about it.


Yeah, I don’t think it will work even being a short ram. Thanks for the pictures


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

Cruzin2011 said:


> Yeah, I don’t think it will work even being a short ram. Thanks for the pictures


I might be interested, what's the intake look like that you have? Is it just a cone filter with a rubber boot? My sister does have a cruze with the 1.4t so if it doesn't fit my car so she might be interested in it


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> I might be interested, what's the intake look like that you have? Is it just a cone filter with a rubber boot? My sister does have a cruze with the 1.4t so if it doesn't fit my car so she might be interested in it



I will snap a picture for you, just give me an hour of two


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> I might be interested, what's the intake look like that you have? Is it just a cone filter with a rubber boot? My sister does have a cruze with the 1.4t so if it doesn't fit my car so she might be interested in it


Here you go, it uses the stock elbow into the turbo, I would like to keep it if you don’t need it in case I return the car back to stock ( or as close as I could)


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

Cruzin2011 said:


> Here you go, it uses the stock elbow into the turbo, I would like to keep it if you don’t need it in case I return the car back to stock ( or as close as I could)
> View attachment 290709
> View attachment 290710


Looks pretty nice. It may fit my car. I'd like if you can ship it to me. What method can i pay you with? I have Paypal


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> Looks pretty nice. It may fit my car. I'd like if you can ship it to me. What method can i pay you with? I have Paypal


Ok, it’s yours. Does your bank support Zelle? If they don’t directly you can attach a card to it and then you just need my phone number to send money.

Let me know if that works but I’ll send it to you before you send me the payment. If you want to private message me your address and I’ll box it up and send it to you tomorrow or Monday.

I don’t know if my PayPal is active or not, I do have an account you can send it to... it’s for the rescue I’m a part of and I’ll send you the website where you can click on one of the donate buttons.

It has very few miles on it and it’s definitely loud, louder then the ZZP one is!

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

Cruzin2011 said:


> Ok, it’s yours. Does your bank support Zelle? If they don’t directly you can attach a card to it and then you just need my phone number to send money.
> 
> Let me know if that works but I’ll send it to you before you send me the payment. If you want to private message me your address and I’ll box it up and send it to you tomorrow or Monday.
> 
> ...


Yes my bank supports Zelle. And I sent you my address in a private message. I'm looking forward to getting it! Thanks!


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> Yes my bank supports Zelle. And I sent you my address in a private message. I'm looking forward to getting it! Thanks!


You’re welcome! I was supposed to get a water/methanol injection kit today for my car but I guess there was a bad ice storm that backed up traffic from Texas to Pennsylvania! So that project will be a bit delayed until it comes... I should be able to get it out to you tomorrow. I’ve already found a box for it.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

High flow air filters won't do anything for a diesel engine. Diesels aren't fueled by the stochiometric ratio, they make power based on injection quantity. So in other words, increasing airflow by reducing filtration efficiency (using a low restriction air filter) won't do anything unless you add more fuel with tuning. The stock Cruze diesel doesn't flow enough fuel to use all the boost the stock turbo can supply anyway. All you're doing is allowing more dust and dirt into the engine, and maybe making a little more intake noise with a filter like this.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Diesel4Ever said:


> High flow air filters won't do anything for a diesel engine. Diesels aren't fueled by the stochiometric ratio, they make power based on injection quantity. So in other words, increasing airflow by reducing filtration efficiency (using a low restriction air filter) won't do anything unless you add more fuel with tuning. The stock Cruze diesel doesn't flow enough fuel to use all the boost the stock turbo can supply anyway. All you're doing is allowing more dust and dirt into the engine, and maybe making a little more intake noise with a filter like this.


It makes _a lot_ more noise, but that's about it.

Even on the 1.4Ts it doesn't make a difference without tuning - the engine is set up to make a certain amount of power - so no matter what, it's going to shoot for that number. Whether you make the job easier has no effect on that number.


----------



## Toma (Nov 8, 2021)

89stingray454 said:


> I've got the k&n intake on my full delete, fleece tuned CTD. It's a noticeable increase in noise, but as someone else mentioned, I feel that it makes it more fun to drive. At least two different passengers have said that they didn't care for the noise, while most others have liked it. It's made my commuting car more fun to drive. I say, go for it. Just my two cents. I noticed no change in power or fuel economy, but I only owned the car got a few weeks before installing in, so not a good judge of how it performed prior to installation regarding fuel economy.


I'm probably way too late to get a response but dud your car continue to run well run well a long time? I'm new to car mods, don't want to do too much but would love to hear my turbo with a short ram intake. I have a 2012 eco cruze (gas) and all this talk about the stock air box, and ram intake making the air hotter just scares someone like me who doesn't know anything about cars and can't afford to shorten the life of my ride


----------

